# Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner!



## zeropoint (Oct 10, 2002)

We were in a hurry last week so my girlfriend was doing her make-up in my car. I usually don't like anyone to do anything like this in my car but this was a special occasion.... Well, I was quickly reminded WHY I never allow this type of thing. She goes "oops". Lo and behold her mascara brush swiped against my headliner, causing a nice *dense, black* streak. I am hesitant to try cleaning it, out of fear that I will just spread it around and cause a larger black area. Any ideas??? I've never had to clean headliner before so I'm totally in the dark. Thanks!


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (zeropoint)*

bump... i have a black stain on my headliner as well... car isn't even that old, no idea where it came from... but regardless.. it's there.
i was going to shapoo it a little and just try to scrub it out... but i'm scared of damaging it... 
any suggestions


----------



## chizor (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (zeropoint)*

simple green works more or less ... try some less noxious chemicals, you should be able to get it out. even something like makeup remover i highly doubt would eat the material.


----------



## zeropoint (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (chizor)*

hmmm ok... I'm just afraid of having a big bleached spot.... I guess I just gotta go for it and try....


----------



## ginger_spice (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (zeropoint)*

Try Almay gentle eye make-up remover pads. Blot, don't wipe.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (ginger_spice)*

Zout...in the stain remover area. Works great on wedding gowns, so for you too I bet.


----------



## BLUE_GTI (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (zeropoint)*

Get a new girlfreind. No, seriously, try the makeup remover, or a good quality interior cleaner/stain remover. You might even give a stain treatment like Shout or Woolite a try, they are good for getting those types of stains out of clothes. Its worth a shot.


----------



## SaGat1.8T (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (zeropoint)*

Some dumb ass smoked in my car without my permission and now there are tiny little burnt holes on the rear passanger side headliner... I wanna get black headliner... I saw a S4 with that I dunno it's stock or not. If anyone know where I can get that done, please e-mail me!
For the mascara, I suggest u kinda vacuum it out without touching the headliner b4 cleaning it. I tried a product called "white wizard". It's a white paste, worked nicely but after the rubbing it got kinda like old wool browsers (with little dots of fabric poppin' out).


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (SaGat1.8T)*

i used oxy clean- mixed with alot of warm water to remove blood from my headliner, but blot, dont wipe


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (abe1.8t)*

What the heck is going on in these cars? Blood? Mascara? Sound like a horror movie!


----------



## Strikland (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (PassatB5.5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What the heck is going on in these cars? Blood? Mascara? Sound like a horror movie!







[HR][/HR]​
Blood in the car? Call the Wolf.....

"Sheeit, *****...That's all you had to say.... "


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (Strikland)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What the heck is going on in these cars? Blood? Mascara? Sound like a horror movie!









Blood in the car? Call the Wolf.....

"Sheeit, *****...That's all you had to say.... "







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (zeropoint)*

Make her buy you a new headliner, or give you a new headliner for you car, or give you......









ERiC


----------



## SilverW8 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (zeropoint)*

Chem-Dry (the carpet cleaning people) make a consumer product for cleaning carpets. Their stuff is pretty non-abusive to most fabrics. I've used it for a lot of different applications and it's usually worked pretty well. I think it's like $10 for a can of it at your local grocery store. If they don't have it, give your local Chem-Dry carpet cleaner a call, I'm sure he'll stock it. Of course, as with anything like this, try it in an incospicuous area first. Should be fine though. 
And really... I shudder to think of how she really got her mascara on the headliner!!








Good Luck. 
Charlie


----------



## inwoo (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (SilverW8)*

argh i just had my sister put mascara on my headliner too...
wtf :







.. that crap doesnt spill.... how does that happen..
anyways.. i'm going to take it to the dry cleaners in a few hours. ( happened this morning) i'll see what they would do to it.


----------



## inwoo (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (inwoo)*

ok its out.







... w/ no help from the dry cleaners... wasnt too bad to take out... carpet cleaner.. and dabbing gets it completely out... looks like new


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (inwoo)*

my g/f used Oxy Clean to get permanent marker off her headliner. worked out perfectly.l


----------



## TO_DubR (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (94-8v jetta)*

I used some stuff called Folex carpet cleaner on a large black grease stain that had been on my headliner for a year!! The stain came right off without discoloring the headliner at all. I also used it on various other spots on the headliner and it all came off beautifully. No scrubbing or rubbing, just spray and then soak off with clothe. You can get it at Home Depot.


----------



## Yellow Snow (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (zeropoint)*

Make girlfriend buy you a new headliner Problem sovled


----------



## VW_Nomolos (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (Veedub4me)*

There is one chemical that i use that has never failed me. It even got red wine out of beige carpet once. It's called "Spot Shot" and you can purchase large cans of it at Sam's Club and smaller size cans at Yall-Mart. 
I warn you, it's very noxious and I would reccomend that you let down the windows of your car for about 4hrs before you ride in it, otherwise the smell will bother you.


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (VW_Nomolos)*

You may want to try some Detailer's Pride Multi-Surface interior Cleaner found at at www.autogeek.net


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (RyanDice)*

Suggestion.. try Vasoline... good on your lips, great on your headline. But I would be careful and try and blot also... Good luck.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Help! Girlfriend's Mascara on headliner! (87GTi)*

sue or kiss


----------

